# الإدارة الفعالة للمشروعات



## محمود الطحاوي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
أضع بين يدي أخواني ترجمة و معالجة لكتاب effective project management و هو من أفضل الكتب التي اطلعت عليها في مجال الادارة و تتوالي الفصول بإذن الله (فصل كل أسبوع) و بارك الله لكم و نفعكم بما فيها

:7: الموضوع منقول من احدي مشاركاتي في احدي المنتديات المتخصصة بالادارة

حق نقل المشاركه مكفول لكل عضو بدون اذن مسبق :7:


----------



## kenedy (12 ديسمبر 2007)

عافاك الله


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك زميلنا العزيز وننتظر الفصل الثاني بإذن الله


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا علي ردودكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 ديسمبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل محمود الطحاوي

كتاب فعلا اكثر من مهم

وسنتابع الاجزاء كلها
الى ان تستكملها باذن الله

وعرضك واخراجك للكتاب جميل

تحية لك ولكل من يضع لبنة 
في سبيل بناء جسر علمي ينفع به مهندسي الامة 
وبالاخص تعريب الكتب النافعة


----------



## eng_houssam (13 ديسمبر 2007)

كل الشكر لك أخي على هذا الكتاب وأتمنى ان تتابع العمل بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ظافر (13 ديسمبر 2007)

كل الشكر والتحية لك يا اخى العزيز


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (13 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم 
فقط تابعونا


----------



## الزعيم2000 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود طيب أخ محمود 
جزاك الله خيرا و وفقك لما يحب و يرضى 
نتابعك فى القادم بإذن المولى ______ بالتـوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود مميز وعطاء جميل أستمر على ذلك ونتمنى لك التوفيق وكل عام وأنتم بخير​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (17 ديسمبر 2007)

إنتاج جيد..............


----------



## Abdulkhaliq (19 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك زميلنا العزيز وننتظر الفصل الثاني بإذن الله


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (21 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم و انا بصدد رفع الفصل الثاني


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (5 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بهاءالدين (8 يناير 2008)

الف شكر لك اخى


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 فبراير 2008)

كم سعدت بمواضيعكم هذة فالادارة هى المستقبل ما كثرة الكتب التخصصية فى شتى المجالات ولكن نحن نفتقد الادارة 

ادعو الجميع لالقاء نظرة على الموضوع الذى قمت باعدادة بنفسى من واقع تجربتى فى ادارة الصيانة لشركة لها عدة مواقع والموضوع مطروح داخل قسم التبريد والتكييف بعنوان

أسس الصيانة وإدارتها
​


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يلا اخى العزيز


----------



## مهم (21 فبراير 2008)

شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقوى (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fareduae (21 فبراير 2008)

شكر لك اخي الكريم.. مفيد جدا


----------



## محب الشرقية (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الحكمة (1 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## virtualknight (3 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ونحن بانتظار بقية الفصول فلا تتاخر بها علينا.


----------



## virtualknight (6 يونيو 2008)

تأخر الفصل الثاني كثيرا... ارجو أن يكون المانع خيرا.


----------



## KARMRM (6 يونيو 2008)

تالق وابداع شكرا لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## body55 (25 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز عاجز عن الشكرززززززززززززززززز


----------



## body55 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## الهندرة حنان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ونتتظر البقية


----------



## خالد قدورة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور ونحن في انتظار الاجزاء الاخرى


----------



## أحمد زويل (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## ستارمطلك (9 يناير 2009)

مشكورين جدا على هالمواضيع والجهود القينة 
احتاج كتاب ادارة صناعية بالعربي رجاءاااا


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (9 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن أين الفصل الثانى


----------



## المورد العربى (9 يناير 2009)

الف شكر لك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عمر الفاروق (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي في انتظار باقي الاجزاء


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم :شكرا شكرا على هذا المجهود ونرجو الاتمام


----------



## الجهوري10 (2 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووو يا اخ محمد على المجهود


----------



## عطيةحسن (2 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا يا اخي


----------



## الولوال (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخونا وربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## Safwan Haddad (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور

ولا زلنا بأنتظار الجزء الثاني

عسى أن يكون المانع خيرا​


----------



## halem (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## halem (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وكلل مجهودك بالنجاح والنفع للمسلمين


----------



## halem (5 مارس 2009)

*شكر لك اخىالكريم وفي انتظار المزيد
*


----------



## johnsafi (6 مارس 2009)

مشاركة اكثر من رائعة

وكتب نادرة قيمة

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## johnsafi (6 مارس 2009)

مشاركة اكثر من رائعة

وكتب نادرة قيمة

جزاك اللة خيرا
a


----------



## johnsafi (6 مارس 2009)

مشاركة اكثر من رائعة

وكتب نادرة قيمة

جزاك اللة خيرا
aa


----------



## johnsafi (6 مارس 2009)

مشاركة اكثر من رائعة

وكتب نادرة قيمة

جزاك اللة خيرا
aaa


----------



## خالد قدورة (6 مارس 2009)

جهد مميز اخ محمود, في انتظار الفصول التالية


----------



## أولالياحين (7 مارس 2009)

رحم الله شخصاُ إستفاد وفاد بارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## أولالياحين (7 مارس 2009)

رحم الله شخصاُ إستفاد وأفاد بارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## TOTA255 (7 مارس 2009)

*اخى مهندس محمود*

انا مهندس تامر كنت كلمتك من السعودية وانا متابعك جيدا ومنتظر ان تنتهى من مشكلة تجنيدك
من خبرتى هنا بالمملكة او بأى عمل وكذلك متابعتى لكم على الموقع وجدت ان ما يتم طرحه انما هى امور نظرية ولم اجد امثلة تطبيقية فهنا فى شركتنا مثلا شركة ادارة المبانى والمنشات sbcm www.sbcm-sa.com نتعرض لحالات مختلفة لعمل جدولة زمنية فارجو توضيح مثال تطبيقى كيف نبدأ وكيف نوقف مشروع وكيف اضع موعد لنشاط متوقف مثلا على جهة حكومية كرخصة او غيره وكلها حالات مختلفة وايضا كيف اقوم بعمل الموارد لو كنت استشارى او مقاول هل اضع البند كما جاء بالمقايسة واضع سعره كما جاء بالمقايسة ام افصله كانشطة داخل البند واشوف كل نشاط ومدتة وقيمته ومن ثم احمله على البند كذلك مراكز التكلفة نريد اعمالا تكون اقرب مايمكن من ورش عمل لمشكلات تطبيقية وليس امور typical ان كنا نحب الله ورسوله فعلينا نشر العلم بما يستفاد به كاملا والله الموفق ولك تحياتى


----------



## محمد الطاهير (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عمل قيم يستحق التنويه و نتمنى أن ترفع لنا مزيدا من علمك.


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي الردود و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## amr (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وفي عملك أرجو بقية الأجزاء


----------



## alaa el-sherif (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا اخ محمود


----------



## alaa el-sherif (14 مارس 2009)

ممتاز يا اخ محمود ونرجو عدم التوقف


----------



## eng_yasser orabi (15 مارس 2009)

مشكور وفي انتظار بقيه الاجزاء


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (15 مارس 2009)

Many thanks
your efforts are appreciated
regards


----------



## labeeb (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكور كثير بارك الله فيك
ننتظر البقية


----------



## khalid goher (1 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل وفي شوق للمزيد من ثرواتك العلمية


----------



## خالد قدورة (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا, في انتظار الفصول التالية


----------



## engahmedezz (5 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alaa eldin farag (5 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## faiqmohmed (6 مايو 2009)

مجهود تستحق عليه الشكر. ولكن ارجو عرض الملفات على مقوم لغوي للتدقيق الاملائي
وانا لدي النسخة الانكليزي من هذا الكتاب مع التقدير


----------



## هانى مش بيه (23 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## anwerbasha (1 أغسطس 2009)

كل الشكر للاخ الفاضل م/ محمود الطحاوي
حصلت علي الفصل الاول و الثاني هل يوجد بعد ذلك ؟
و هل من الممكن تجميع كل الفصول في مشاركة واحدة.
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch_mhd (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك .... في انتظار قادم الاجزاء


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا؛ بداية جميلة جداً.
ولكن أين بقية الأجزاء..........


----------



## ahmeddesouky2004 (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي ما قدمته لنا ومعي ملف جيد للجميع
للتحميل
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/6128743/http___www.arab-eng.org_vb_t85620.pdf.html*


----------



## هلوتس (20 أغسطس 2009)

*شكر لك اخي الكريم.. مفيد جدا*
وشكر خاص للاخ ahmeddesouky2004​


----------



## هلوتس (20 أغسطس 2009)

أين بقية الأجزاء..........


----------



## حسام قسام (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الافادة


----------



## جمال السيد (24 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسة ومنتظرين بقية الابداعات


----------



## nofal (25 أغسطس 2009)

الله بجزيك الخير ويبارك فيك


----------



## management801 (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا للزميل الفاضل على هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## management801 (4 مارس 2010)

ارجو التواصل مع موضوعات قادمة 
management801


----------



## أحمد زويل (4 مارس 2010)

*انا سمهت عن كورس مهم جدا اسمه pmp
ممكن تاحده من معهدpmi
وهيه عبارة عن دبلومة معترف بيها فى انحاء العالم
*


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أنا شخصياً أستفدت من بعض المسميات


----------



## هاتف (15 يونيو 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته _
_نشكر جهودهكم المبذوله في اغناء القارئ بمثل هكذا مواضيع مفيده _
_بارك الله فيكم _


----------



## mohammedsharaby (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hhmdan (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## email (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## hammhamm44 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssss Wa Ead SaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeD


----------



## محمود33 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حل و ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشكووووور​*


----------



## body55 (2 يناير 2011)

كل الشكر والتحية لك يا اخى العزيز
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## عبد الواحد يوسف (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## jamal_elmapruk (16 ديسمبر 2011)

يا جماعة ممكن المساعدة بكتاب عربي لادارة مشاريع


----------



## صباح المشعل (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## مهنديان (21 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (24 ديسمبر 2011)

الموضوع من خمس سنين و لسه بتبحثوا عن استكمال الاجزاء .. المهندس محمود متميز و كتابه عن evm ممتاز


----------



## ahmed9797 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس عبدالله الحد (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك اخي جزاك الله خيرا 
ووفقك الله

تحيتي لك​


----------



## body55 (7 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً على حبك لمشاركة الخير ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## مجدى عثمان محمد (29 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------

